
In Liberal San Francisco, Tech Leaders Brawl Over Tax Proposal to Aid Homeless - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/19/technology/san-francisco-taxes-homeless.html
======
koolba
Here's a snippet about the proposal from ballotpedia[1]:

> The following impartial analysis of the measure was prepared by the office
> of the San Francisco Controller:

>> Should the proposed ordinance be approved by the voters, in my opinion, it
would generate new tax revenue of approximately $250 million to $300 million
annually beginning in 2019. The proposed tax is dedicated for defined homeless
services, including housing, shelter, prevention, and mental service services.

That's an insane amount of _additional_ money for a city of only 800K.

[1]:
[https://ballotpedia.org/San_Francisco,_California,_Propositi...](https://ballotpedia.org/San_Francisco,_California,_Proposition_C,_Gross_Receipts_Tax_for_Homelessness_Services_\(November_2018\))

~~~
eevilspock
$300-375 per year from the richest people in the country to the poorest is
_insane_?

And that amount does not even hold the line against ever increasing
concentration of wealth for the lucky (yes, luck not merit), and ever
increasing disenfranchisement of those on the bottom. What it really does is
hide the real problem and make sidewalks more pleasant for the rich folks for
the cost of 7 or 8 dinners at a restaurant.

